
The Myth of the Lone Inventor (2013) - wslh
http://mentalfloss.com/article/49434/sxsw-myth-lone-inventor
======
qubex
What sticks with me is the notion that whereas _a posteriori_ we may think of
notable inventors of yesteryear as being bolts from the blue, they themselves
invariably laboured under the paranoiac fear that somebody would trump them:
Bell, Marconi, Eckert, Astastof (sp?): they all feared somebody would scoop
them and scrambled over themselves to get patents for their creations. That
alone should dispel the myth.

